# Who likes Johnny Cash



## Bean_counter (Jul 6, 2013)

About a week and a half ago my wife brought home some Johnny Cash stamps knowing I love Johnny Cash. My first concert my parents took me to see was him and Waylon Jennings back in 1990 in Littlefield, TX when I was 8 years old. Needless to say, I was a fan ever since. Cash inspired many people from classic rock, modern rock, modern blues, and even some rap. I had Don Vann from the IAP forums make me some blanks in bolt action, long click, and sierra styles. I have made a Sierra style but am doing a market test on it so can't post it online until I have permission. Let me know what you think 

[attachment=27242]
[attachment=27243]


----------



## Patrude (Jul 6, 2013)

Bean_counter said:


> About a week and a half ago my wife brought home some Johnny Cash stamps knowing I love Johnny Cash. My first concert my parents took me to see was him and Waylon Jennings back in 1990 in Littlefield, TX when I was 8 years old. Needless to say, I was a fan ever since. Cash inspired many people from classic rock, modern rock, modern blues, and even some rap. I had Don Vann from the IAP forums make me some blanks in bolt action, long click, and sierra styles. I have made a Sierra style but am doing a market test on it so can't post it online until I have permission. Let me know what you think



 Top shelf! A great tribute to one of the finest country gentleman that ever picked up a guitar. My thoughts are: this pen would mean a lot to anyone who ever got to hear to the man and his songs. nicely done; go for it and good luck too


----------



## Bean_counter (Jul 6, 2013)

Thanks Patrude, my thoughts exactly.... I made several and one for me for that exact reason....


----------



## Gary Max (Jul 6, 2013)

They still play his music every day on the radio around these parts. Good looking pen.


----------



## rdabpenman (Jul 6, 2013)

Looks great from here.
Why on a Bolt Acton??

Les


----------



## Bean_counter (Jul 7, 2013)

rdabpenman said:


> Looks great from here.
> Why on a Bolt Acton??
> 
> Les



Thanks Les,

I just like the look of the bolt action and so do the people who buy them :) . I also got a few other blanks made for other kits. I have a Sierra made that looks great that I will post at a later time.

Michael


----------



## Patrude (Jul 7, 2013)

Gary Max said:


> They still play his music every day on the radio around these parts. Good looking pen.



I get to hear Johnny Cash on Serious x m, "Outlaw Country".


----------

